# What Cardiac Monitors Do You Use??



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok I am on the equipment procurement and review committee at work...and I am wondering what kinds of EKG monitors the rest of the world is using...I know about the LP-12 as thats what I used in medic school...and our service uses the Zoll M-Series monitors...I am just wondering what you guys think on this, and I am definately looking for any insight you guys might have.  Thanks in advances for your input!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 3, 2006)

The yellow ones...


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok. who makes the yellow ones? Are they any good? What features do they have?  I know alot of questions, but if I dont ask then when the rest of the committee asks me I wouldnt know...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 4, 2006)

I was just being sarcastic... :glare:


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2006)

Physio made an orange-yellow LP10. Same color as the LP 500. 

I got to use the Phillips MRx during my ride time - nice monitor. Only problem (which is being worked on) is that the cables are too long. For a technical rescue team, the cables are great. For a prehospital provider... the cables are too long. But they are being shortened.

I've also used the LP12 and Zoll M series. I've played with both the regular ones, and the CCT ones (A-Line  monitoring, etc). 

In todays' day and age, you really should have a 12-lead capable monitor. All of the above can be set up to do 3 or 4 (sometimes 5) or 12-lead monitoring.

Also, Zoll just put out a "tough as nails" E-Series  - which modifies the M-series a little to make it FD friendly. I don't know if it does 12-leads, though.

Jon


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

Our current M series monitors do the 12-lead..and they are on our 4 transport units, however on our 4 qrv's we are carring the Zoll PD1400 3 lead monitors.  I was just wondering if something new has came out that would allow us to update the transport monitors and give the qrv's something that can do 12-leads...sometimes they are on scene alone for up to 20-30 minutes waiting for a transport unit.


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2006)

Other comment... One thing to keep in mind - what brand AED does the fire department or BLS rig use? Considering buying the same brand monitor - then there isn't a need to "stop what you are doing" and put new pads on when ALS arrives. Also, consider an adaptor (if one is made) so that the BLS pads can work with your monitor.

When I work Event EMS, I have a choice of taking a Physio-Control LP500 or a Phillips/Laredal FR2. I take the LP500, because it works with the local 911 provider's monitors, as well as our companies' monitors.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 4, 2006)

Great suggestion!

Though more expensive, we too use LP500 on BLS trucks and LP 12 on ALS / Critical Care rigs.  There have been times when we arrive on scene and simply pull out the cord of the AED and plug it into the LP 12.  I've found the LP500 to be the most popular AED in the area.

Matt



			
				MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Other comment... One thing to keep in mind - what brand AED does the fire department or BLS rig use? Considering buying the same brand monitor - then there isn't a need to "stop what you are doing" and put new pads on when ALS arrives. Also, consider an adaptor (if one is made) so that the BLS pads can work with your monitor.
> 
> When I work Event EMS, I have a choice of taking a Physio-Control LP500 or a Phillips/Laredal FR2. I take the LP500, because it works with the local 911 provider's monitors, as well as our companies' monitors.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 4, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> *Physio made an orange-yellow LP10*. Same color as the LP 500.
> 
> I got to use the Phillips MRx during my ride time - nice monitor. Only problem (which is being worked on) is that the cables are too long. For a technical rescue team, the cables are great. For a prehospital provider... the cables are too long. But they are being shortened.
> 
> ...


 

What he said...


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

Well we have both Zoll and P/C AED's in the county...some bought with EMS grant $$, some the FD went out and bought own their own, some donated by the public...so we have the adapters for all types of pads...I dont know if we are going to change, but if we do I will be more informed when we discuss it in committee.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 4, 2006)

LP 12's are what we use. The FD units all around where I work have them as well.


----------



## emtd29 (Jan 4, 2006)

LP-12's for the ALS Providers

LP-500 AED's for the rest of us

We just upgraded to the 12 from the LP 10

does 4 lead, 12 lead ( with interpretation ), NIBP Pulse ox, and capnography and can be used as an AED if it comes down to it


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 4, 2006)

At the Corps we use the LifePak12's, at the FD we use the Zoll (not sure which model)... I like both of them - Zoll is more compact, but the LifePak is easier to navigate, at least I think so.


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 5, 2006)

LP 12 and I think our AEDs are LP 500s.  The one in my office is.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay, after our code today I made sure to look at our AED/ECG's.  We use Heartstart XLT.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jan 15, 2006)

Propak 200 series and Welch Allyn MRL in the helicopter, Zoll M series on the ground.


----------



## Jon (Jan 22, 2006)

the MRL is your defib?

Many of the flight services use the ProPaq, and have an old Zoll 1400/1600 or LP 10 on a wall in the bird for defib if needed. - The whole goal of aeromedical transport is to NOT have to defib, right?


----------

